# 5d2 Purchase; help me sort this all out...



## aaronh (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

First let me say, I've greatly enjoyed following this forum for a while now. I've posted a couple times but have mostly been an observer. Thank you to all of you regulars with your great experience and knowledge. I have learned so much trying to keep up with you guys and have been inspired by all the different styles of photography you all represent! Thanks so much!

Now to my question:

I am looking to move up to full frame in the near future. I'm thinking I'd like the 5D mark 2. However, with all the recent speculation about 5d3 (X, 7d3, ????) I'm not sure when to jump in. I don't have the budget for what I assume the 5d2's replacement will cost and I think I'll be happy with what the 5d2 offers. I have been using a Canon 60D for a while now and I'm currently training under a wedding photographer as a second shooter. 

I am shooting my first solo wedding on June 29th so I'd like to get a second body before then. Here's what I'm unsure of: Do I buy a 5d2 kit new now? Do I wait and see what happens in Feb/March? And then, if/when I decide to get a 5d2, is it worth buying used for the savings? Or do you guys think buying new is a better idea? I don't have all the money now but in the next couple of months I should have around $2500 to upgrade.

I have the following lenses: 50mm f/1.8, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, and 35mm f/1.4L. And on that note, for you wedding photographers out there, do you think I should pick up another lens for it? I most likely will be able to borrow a 10-22 (for use on my 60D, obviously) and a 24-70. I'm thinking I should maybe borrow those and see what I end up using before I purchase something on my own. What are your thoughts?

Sorry if this is scattered, I'm hoping if I ask enough questions, enough people will respond that I'll get my bases covered 

Like I said before, I've done several weddings as a second shooter, so I do feel confident in my ability to shoot a wedding (I'm not trolling), I just haven't had to worry as much about having my mid-focal length covered because usually the other guy focuses on that. 

Thanks so much for your input/advice. I'd love to hear any of your thoughts. I had a pretty good idea what I wanted to do but now things seem to be moving quickly with 5d3 talk and I feel a little tossed about...

Have a good one!


----------



## BornNearDaBayou (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay let's see here. You are a crop body owner. Same as I used to be (40d, 7d). You shoot weddings--not that I have but this is a consideration (Video, best possible image quality). And you are not sure when to jump in. 

Well, I have had my 5dII for close to 2 years. Bought in 2010, and there were rumors of a replacement THEN!! I have sold both of my crop bodies and moved to full-frame, never looking back. Let's talk advantages:
1) Low light performance--excellent on 5dII
2) Image quality--beyond belief, especially with 35/1.4L and 50/1.8 (I own both). 70-200 should be excellent as well.
3) Great feel and balanced weight--I personally love the feel of the 5dII. I wished I had grip, but will buy one day. 
4) Video, bells and whistles-- Not near as many features as 7d, but all the necessary ones are there. 
5) Serviceable AF and metering system -- The AF of the 5dII is more than enough for me. It meters and exposes images excellently. My shots are seldom under or over exposed. They look so much more accurate compared to my inferior Nikon D7000. Trust me. 
6) Plethora of full-frame lenses-- Go on Ebay and see how many older EOS lenses that are available for bargain prices. May I suggest the 28-70L, 28-70/3.5-4.5, 300/4.0 L, 35-70/ 3.5-4.5, and the great 28-135 IS.

Just get it and never look back. I may want the next 5d, but realistically will just keep my 5dII for a long time. I will probably never be limited by its image quality. It's that good. Seriously.


----------



## MagnusF (Jan 24, 2012)

Buy now!

Around $2100 for a 5D mark II is a STEAL!

The 5D mark III will probably have a list price of $3499 like the 5D mark II did, but will probably come down to $2799 like the mark 2 did when it went on sale. 

Why not buy the 5D mark II + 24-105 for $2799? You are basicly getting a "free" lens

When the price of the 5D3 lowers, just upgrade if you really "need" some features it has that you dont have on the mark 2.


----------



## aaronh (Jan 24, 2012)

MagnusF said:


> Why not buy the 5D mark II + 24-105 for $2799? You are basicly getting a "free" lens



Does anyone know if this price will stick around for a while? Or is this only for a limited time?

Also what are your thoughts on buying the 5d2 used?

Thanks!


----------



## MagnusF (Jan 24, 2012)

aaronh said:


> MagnusF said:
> 
> 
> > Why not buy the 5D mark II + 24-105 for $2799? You are basicly getting a "free" lens
> ...



On most sites this offer ends 7th of feb.

Which is the same timeframe the Mark III "should be announched"

About getting the 5D2 used, why not? I have seen them down to $1500

Then sell it later this year for a little or no loss and get the 5D3


----------



## DramaMask (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a lot of questions you're asking. Hope you don't mind I'm only going to answer one of them.

As a wedding photographer myself, looking at your lenses, I'm really missing some wider focal lengths. I shoot weddings with two 5D's. My main lens is the 24-70 L. I've used several primes in the past but I keep coming back to the 24-70 as my main lens. I love shooting at 24mm but I also want to be able to quickly zoom in without having to grab my other camera, which has a longer lens on it. 

The 10-22 will probably not get a lot of use during a wedding. I have found that the the situations where I can use an angle wider than 24mm are not very common.

So, I would advice you to get the 24-70 if you plan to use it on full-frame, or the 17-55 if you're going to use it on your 60D. And, I wouldn't worry about getting the 24-70 now, before a new one is released, because the current 24-70 is a great lens. I am personally not going to upgrade it when(ever) the new version gets released.


----------



## aaronh (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot! If I were to buy a used body, is there anything I should know about the Mark2 to look out for? Thanks!

Also, since you've done wedding photography, you say the AF is workable for you? I hear people say its slow but is it really a hindrance?

Thanks.


----------



## DramaMask (Jan 24, 2012)

I personally like the 5D Mark 2 a lot. Can't think of anything to look out for in a used body.

You hear people complaining about the AF of the mark 2 all the time but I don't have a problem with it. I always use the center AF point, only the center point, and I never have any problems with it during weddings. I think it's a great camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2012)

In a used body, make sure you can return it if it has issues, or get it for a low enough price to pay for a trip to Canon service.

One of the things that can happen as sensors get older is that hot pixels develop. Canon can map them out for you, if you are making a video, it can be pretty frustrating to have a red pixel that is visible in the video all the time.

With prices of new being so low, a used one would need to be a bargain.

BTW, I love mine.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's simple: just wait until the 5D replacement comes out and then buy my 5D Mark II! ;D


----------



## kenraw (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I shoot weddings and currently use two 7d's 
I will be upgrading to the 5d3 or whatever they call it if it definately turns out to be a full frame camera.

My friend who is also a wedding photographer shoots two 5dmk2 and I can tell you now they knock the socks off my 7d's for IQ and high ISO performance

My advice is that you will definately require a 24-70L or 24-105L to give you that wideish to mid focal length when you shoot by yourself. You will find that 80% of the photos will be shot with that range and the ret with your 70-200 and a handfull would require the 10-22

So if your budget can stretch wait and see if a new 5dm3 will be available in time with a new lens. If not then grab a 5dmk2 with 24-70L now trust me it is more than enough for weddings, plus you need a little time to get used to a new camera. You don want to be shooting your first one after just picking a new camera and reading the manual the night before etc. You will get better photos using a 5dmk2 that you know inside out than a 5dmk3 that you dont.

Plus when the prices of the 5dmk3 come down a bit your 5dmk2 can be your second body with the 70-200 and get a 5dmk3 as your main body later down the line.

It all comes down to budget and timing but one thing is for sure either way you need a 24-70L or similar

Good Luck 
Hope your wedding goes well for you!

Ken


----------



## aaronh (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

For those of you that have done weddings, do you have much success with the 24-105 in a church for the ceremony? I'm concerned about the lower light capability of it. I know the 24-70 is better for this but I kind of want the 24-105 to use as a walk-around/travel lens also and I can't afford both. Thoughts? Again, I do have a 35L f/1.4 which is great in low light.

Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 24, 2012)

this is sounding more and more like the camera I have been waiting for...
I was planning on keeping the 5D2s as second cameras and getting a couple of the new ones but if the AF is 
really pro grade and hopefully build too 22MP and High iso performance in a body the same size as the current 5D... Awesome combo. Then big question is if its really THAT much better than the 5D2 then i have to look at selling the 5D2s i have and get more of these new beasts... I wonder what used prices on 5D2s are going to do. I hope these new cameras come in at $3000 or less


----------



## aaronh (Jan 24, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Then big question is if its really THAT much better than the 5D2 then i have to look at selling the 5D2s i have and get more of these new beasts... I wonder what used prices on 5D2s are going to do. I hope these new cameras come in at $3000 or less



Yeah I am wondering about the 5d2 prices too. At least regarding used bodies, will the prices drop as people sell theirs in order to upgrade to the 5d3? Or will a $3000+ 5d3 body cause demand for 5d2 to rise for a while before the retail on the 3 drops after a few months/a year or so? I haven't studied prices long enough to know...


----------



## Mikedurg (Jan 25, 2012)

aaronh said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!
> 
> For those of you that have done weddings, do you have much success with the 24-105 in a church for the ceremony? I'm concerned about the lower light capability of it. I know the 24-70 is better for this but I kind of want the 24-105 to use as a walk-around/travel lens also and I can't afford both. Thoughts? Again, I do have a 35L f/1.4 which is great in low light.
> 
> Thanks



you will definately want the low light capabilities of the 24-70 compared to the 24-105 if your shooting in a dim lit church.
I say buy the 5d mkii kit with the 24-105 then sell the lens to pay for a 24-70. If you can't seem to part with the 24-105 you can always rent a 24-70. just make sure to get it a few days before the wedding to make sure it works properly.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 25, 2012)

Mikedurg said:


> aaronh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice everyone!
> ...



+1 on 24-70 f/2.8 better suited for weddings. Like the package buy + sell approach.


----------



## EOBeav (Jan 30, 2012)

If you don't have the coin for the 5DmkIII coming out in {_insert random number here_}months, then jump on the 5DmkII right now. That's exactly what I did, picking it up for <$2kUS during the holidays just a month ago.


----------



## ejenner (Feb 3, 2012)

I would wait for the MkIII and see if I want to upgrade and if I do then you can buy my MkII for a really good price if the MkIII is really as super-fantastic as the rumors/fanboys say.

I think I'm going to start to tell people to wait, otherwise who will buy all the used MkII's? 

Actually, in all seriousness, I might be tempted to wait until the end of Feb if it were me.


----------

